# Ton von Ferseher an aktiv Subwoofer



## IdolizedGod (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Fernseher gekauft und würde diesen gerne an meinen aktiv Subwoofer + Lautsprecher die an diesem angeschlossen sind anschließen.

Der Fernseher hat keinen Klinkeneingang, so stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich den anschließen soll.
Der einzige Audiausgang ist ein optischer, wofür mein Sub keinen Eingang hat.

Der Sub hat lediglich 3 Chicheingänge und dann welche für die Lautsprecher mit den Klemmen.

Bin ich richtig in der Annahme dass ich einen Verstärker brauche um den Ton von meinem Fernseher auf die Anlage zu bekommen?
Wenn ja kann mir jemand einen Verstärker empfehlen und hat dieser am Ende ungefähr die selbe Soundqualität wie die Anlage aktuell an meiner Asus Xonar Soundkarte am Rechner?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Mfg Idolized


----------



## JackA (3. Oktober 2017)

Da mal wieder nicht gesagt werden, was für Geräte im Einsatz sind, kann man mal wieder 0 helfen.


----------



## SayHo (4. Oktober 2017)

Av reciever kaufen 
Dann entweder mit hdmi in Av reciver und dann in TV 
oder mit optischem Kabel vom TV in av reciever 
Und in beiden Fällen mit Chinch vom av reciver in subwoofer
Dein TV hat keine Frequenz weiche deswegen brauchst du ein zusatzgerät
Av reciver gehen brauchbare bei 300 Euro los sehr gute mit allem schnickschnack und 3d Ton geht bei 1000 euro
Gibt es natürlich auch alles gebraucht
Ich persönlich mag denon 
X4300h sehr gutes gerät
Hat alles kann alles nächsten Jahre ruhe
In ermangelung weiterer Infos deinerseits war es das


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2017)

Wie JackA$$ schon schreibt, ohne Angabe zu den Geräten geht gar nix...



SayHo schrieb:


> Av reciever kaufen
> Dann entweder mit hdmi in Av reciver und dann in TV
> oder mit optischem Kabel vom TV in av reciever
> Und in beiden Fällen mit Chinch vom av reciver in subwoofer
> Dein TV hat keine Frequenz weiche deswegen brauchst du ein zusatzgerät



Das ist keine Empfehlung, sondern fahrlässig! 

Wenn der Sub Klemmen für die Boxen hat, dann könnte durchaus sein, dass da sowohl ne Weiche für diese drin ist, als auch ein Verstärker für alle Boxen... Ein AVR wäre dann ggf unsinnig.

Deswegen, Ross und Reiter nennen!


----------



## SayHo (4. Oktober 2017)

Könnte sein
Aber meine Aussage ist in beiden von dir genannten Fällen nicht falsch sondern funst

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4B11T (4. Oktober 2017)

Da der Endverstärker im Subwoofer integriert ist (üblich bei PC Systemen aka "Aktivlautsprecher") reicht ihm ein Vorverstärker z.B. eine gebrauchte Teufel Dekoderstation 5 für um die 100€ bei Ebaykleinanzeigen zu finden. Das optische Toslinkkabel vom TV dort rein, dann Chinch Kabel von dort zum Subwoofer, fertig. Die Dekoderstation bietet auch Optionen um aus Stereoton vom TV upscaling auf 5.1 vorzunehmen, bzw. hat eine einstellbare Trennfrequenz für den Subwooferkanal, sodass nicht nur in Filmen aus allen Boxen was rauskommt!


----------



## IdolizedGod (4. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Ich habe verzweifelt gesucht meine Anlage im Netz zu finden, jedoch ist diese leider zu alt und wird nicht mehr vertrieben, den Name weiß ich Leider auch nicht mehr.. Beim Fernseher handelt es sich um einen UE55MU6179UXZG von Samsung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2017)

Geht da nicht einfach so ein Audio Bluetooth Transmitter? (TV hat doch Bluetooth? da geht doch auch ne Bluetooth Soundbar ran wenn man möchte)

Ist es so ein 2+1 Soundsystem oder mehr?


----------



## JackA (5. Oktober 2017)

Mach mal Bilder von der Soundanlage.


----------



## FAt_Tony85 (15. Oktober 2017)

IdolizedGod schrieb:


> Der einzige Audiausgang ist ein optischer, wofür mein Sub keinen Eingang hat.
> 
> Der Sub hat lediglich 3 Chicheingänge und dann welche für die Lautsprecher mit den Klemmen.


Optischer (=Digitaler) Audioausgang soll an einen Chinch (=Analogen) Eingang angeschlossen werden. Dafür benutzt man einen DA-Wandler. Auf Amazon ab 10 Euro. Toslink (ist ein eckiger Stecker) bei Input reingesteckt, bei Ouput die beiden Cinchstecker ran.

Bei drei CIncheingängen wird bei einem s/pdif draufstehen?!


----------

